# Shark ID Guide?



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Next time I catch a decent 3-4ft shark, I'd like to keep it for the grill. But I want to make sure it is legal. I know there are a few species that do not have the 54" size restriction. Do they have a different minimum size or are they unrestricted? Any good way to tell these "unrestricted" sharks apart from the others.

There is one particular species that I catch often. Most people call them blacktips, but I think they are Atlantic Sharpnose. Is there a good ID guide out there that I can read, print, and take with me to be sure.


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

I know the Atlantic Sharpnose has a tell, they will have white spots on their body.... and a Blacktip will have black on all fins except the anal fin, if there is black on the anal fin then its a Spinner shark.... Hope this helps..


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Good to know. Last time I caught one (last year) I went home and looked it up... 
I dont recall any white spots, but something led me to believe it was not a blacktip... I dont recall what now... 

Also, is there a spcific document about sark fishing regs by the FWC (or other). All I know of the regs is tidbits that I find scattered here and there... I sure would like to see them all together somewhere...


----------

